# www.rootmedic.net



## OverStocked

Your one stop shop for RootMedic Substrate Nutrients and RootMedic Compact Aquascaping tools!

Let me know what you think of the site!


----------



## OverStocked

Also, I will run special sales for TPT members only. After this coming week, prices will be normal on website and reduced on occasion for members here. What do you think of the site?


----------



## stpeteplanter

I like it! One thing though, I think both the aquascaping tools tab and the root medic store tab should either have or not have store in it, it seems mismatched. That is just one of of my stupid petpeeves, though, and really holds no merit at all. Haha.


----------



## OverStocked

stpeteplanter said:


> I like it! One thing though, I think both the aquascaping tools tab and the root medic store tab should either have or not have store in it, it seems mismatched. That is just one of of my stupid petpeeves, though, and really holds no merit at all. Haha.


Thanks,

I agree and am trying to figure out how I want to handle it. I am in the process of trying to make a little neater store front, but without using a commercially made store front, it is a lot of work!


----------



## mistergreen

You should buy up rootmedic.com too if you haven't already.


----------



## OverStocked

mistergreen said:


> You should buy up rootmedic.com too if you haven't already.


Oh I will. I had actually bought it and then cancelled that, so I had to wait for it to be released. Which just happened. So I will get that done later!

What do you think of the site... Obviously I am using wordpress to do this, as it is an easy way to get a startup site going quick. I am really trying to find a unique theme that I like still, but this seems to work for now. Without editing code, it does not allow me to change the banner though. :icon_neut


----------



## A Hill

I think it looks good for a quick site to get things started. As you have mentioned, new theme might work better for you, maybe hire a college kid or someone to do a quick simple custom theme?

I tried to run wordpress store but I really never liked it at all. I am going to be setting up two blogs with WP though.

At the end of the day, its the products that are important and your rootmedic fertilizers look great!

-Andrew


----------



## mistergreen

it looks ok... not the most elegant thing in the world. It doesn't have to be pretty but visually it's confusing.









your menu is weird, look at 'directions'. I guess the font is too big.
You might want to using spacing and color to separate your information. It's really confusing. 

And on the last image, don't use 'justified' alignment. It creates all those gap which makes it hard to read.


----------



## OverStocked

Hmm, it really shows up odd in your browser. For one, the menu goes straight across on my dell mini 9. It does not overlap. 

I am working on a new theme, so will update then. 

Also, going to have some price changes on the tools. Lower than expected.


----------



## mistergreen

Welcome to the web. Always check your site on different browsers and platforms. They all render your content differently.


----------



## OverStocked

Well.... definitely not new to the web... have had websites and wp blogs for years. On my thre computers it renders fine in chrome, ie, and firefox, as well as opera. It also renders fine on my droid.... what is your resolution?


----------



## A Hill

I have the same result with Safari.


----------



## OverStocked

well... I changed it up. Not sure How I feel. Still looking around. Lemme know what ya think!


----------



## OverStocked

Updated the site. Please let me know what you think. Working on some fine tuning. More products coming soon too!


----------



## mistergreen

Looks good. I can read your product description with ease now.
Maybe customize it a little with a photo or graphic in the background/top half of the site.


----------



## sewingalot

Can I give a tiny suggestion? A lot of your paragraphs start off with "If you" and "With that" or "with the" begins many of your sentences. I think switching up your transitions would make a world of difference. But that's just me. 

Like the site otherwise. It is very user friendly, which makes it easier to shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## OverStocked

sewingalot said:


> Can I give a tiny suggestion? A lot of your paragraphs start off with "If you" and "With that" or "with the" begins many of your sentences. I think switching up your transitions would make a world of difference. But that's just me.
> 
> Like the site otherwise. It is very user friendly, which makes it easier to shop. :thumbsup:


I agree and have been slowly trying to reword things. Thanks for the pointer. 

Everyone should take a look at the new RootMedic "Green Start" for top soil and sand substrates!


----------



## sewingalot

Would you need to put in the root tabs when using Green Start?


----------



## OverStocked

sewingalot said:


> Would you need to put in the root tabs when using Green Start?


Not initially. Green Start comes with loose RootMedic Complete and NPK fertilizer to be placed under the substrate, along with an iron rich clay, a calcium product(tiny amount) and Powdered Nutrients.


----------



## sewingalot

Trying to get a feel for this product, since it interests me in future endeavors, so bear with me.  So this is basically the mineral soil additives, right? And in the future we can add your root tabs to supplement the substrate when the Green Start starts to get used up by the hungry plants. Right? If so, this sounds fantastic for my crypt plans. One more question. Can you use the root tabs with emersed growing plants?


----------



## OverStocked

sewingalot said:


> Trying to get a feel for this product, since it interests me in future endeavors, so bear with me.  So this is basically the mineral soil additives, right? And in the future we can add your root tabs to supplement the substrate when the Green Start starts to get used up by the hungry plants. Right? If so, this sounds fantastic for my crypt plans. One more question. Can you use the root tabs with emersed growing plants?


Yup. Essentially it is the same things used with MTS, with a few changes. Obviously the RootMedic slow release ferts (RootCaps) are not standard with MTS or plain top soil. I use a different calcium source than most, though it really isn't relevant as it works just like dolomite would.

The Green Start slow release nutrients will last upwards of 9 months, and then can be supplemented with additional RootMedic RootCaps(either complete or NPK). I use the RootCaps in ALL of my plants... submersed, emersed, riparium and even terrestrial. 

The product comes packaged in 3 plastic bags, which you spread out evenly on the bottom of the tank. It is similar to the instant start method many use with top soil, with more nutrients and stable, longer lasting nutrient rich base.


----------



## sewingalot

Awesome. I'll be getting some supplies with you as soon as I get some extra cash. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## OverStocked

sewingalot said:


> Awesome. I'll be getting some supplies with you as soon as I get some extra cash. Thanks for the answers.


Sounds great! let me know when you are ready or if you have any other questions!


----------



## OverStocked

Save an additional 10% on ANY purchase over $15.00. This includes current specials such as Green Start, RootMedic Buy 2 Get 1 Free, Fert/Tweezer Combo Deal, and ALL other products on orders over $15 bucks!

Thanks PlantedTank.net!


----------



## OverStocked

What do you guys think of the banners I am running right now?


----------



## OverStocked

Take a look around www.rootmedic.net! Please remember to sign up for the newsletter on the front page when you are there! The newsletter will be used for exclusive short sales for newsletter members only!


----------



## OverStocked

Running a few different sales here and on the site. Check out the SnS for a great deal on RootMedic Complete with FREE TOOLS.


----------



## OverStocked

All current orders are shipped! Have had a few shipping hiccups but hopefully have fixed all of them. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## OverStocked

I'm going to be running a series of posts on the RootMedic Blog to explain more about our products. Up first is RootMedic Complete! Check it out here!


----------



## OverStocked

What kinds of tools are you all interested in? I have options for a lot more tools and would love to find something people are looking for!


----------



## OverStocked

check out our new banners here, on the site, and the new product labeling to come soon. All Thanks to one of TPT's own, msnikkistar! Thanks again Nikki!

Also, TPT members get 10% off orders over 15 bucks using coupon code "plantedtank" at checkout!


----------



## OverStocked

Hi Friends!

So I know I have had a lot of great sales over the last few months since the start of RootMedic. While some prices might change over the coming months, this is the last sale of the summer(and maybe till Winter)like this. This is by far the best chance to get either of my two favorite RootMedic Products for a great price. 

Thanks to everyone who has supported RootMedic since the beginning. I have dreamed of making quality products for other hobbyists for years and this is as close as I've gotten. I really can't believe how many of you have given this all a shot! I am going to keep this open until midnight on Friday! That gives you time to help cover the cost of sponsorship here! Obviously, without the orders from you all, I wouldn't be able to. 

The combination of RootMedic Iron Intense and RootMedic Complete is a powerful duo for any planted aquarium. Please remember that this sale ends at Midnight this Friday!

As a bonus you can save even MORE money by using the coupon code "plantedtank" on ANY order over 15 dollars! Those of you who have already tried RootMedic please consider leaving your comments in the Testimonial Section of www.rootmedic.net!

Let me know if you have any questions, and I will get back to you as soon as possible! 



Thanks! 

Justin

www.rootmedic.net

It is an honor to support The Planted Tank and the great hobbyists here. Thanks again!


----------



## A Hill

Everything on your site looks great, that new template is very nice and simple to use. 

It is pretty amazing the vastness of the member's talents here.

Keep up the good work,
-Andrew


----------



## msnikkistar

over_stocked said:


> check out our new banners here, on the site, and the new product labeling to come soon. All Thanks to one of TPT's own, msnikkistar! Thanks again Nikki!
> 
> Also, TPT members get 10% off orders over 15 bucks using coupon code "plantedtank" at checkout!



Ohh, I just noticed this.


----------



## OverStocked

msnikkistar said:


> Ohh, I just noticed this.


Thanks again!


----------



## OverStocked

Whats that you say? Two more RootMedic Ferts on the horizon!!
























Maybe TWO new products!

Wait and see!


----------



## deleted_user_7

Those look good enough to eat  

Maybe not lol. I'll leave them for the plants.


----------



## OverStocked

justlikeapill said:


> Those look good enough to eat
> 
> Maybe not lol. I'll leave them for the plants.


LOL.... maybe i need to mark them "not for human consumption!"

What you see are two new hybrid prodcuts. 1 is RootMedic Complete + Iron Intense + Pelleted Peat. 2 is Iron Intense + Pelleted Peat. 

The benefits offer similar properties of those of soils and other high nutrient substrates such as Amazonia. The great part is the pelleted peat is very compact and does not release quick and cause a huge tannin dump in your tank.


----------



## blackwidow

will you make Pelleted Peat only?


----------



## OverStocked

blackwidow said:


> will you make Pelleted Peat only?


If there is interest, gladly.


----------



## blackwidow

i would want to use some peat in the substrate cause I dont want to use peat as filter media, take too much work to control the ph if peat in filter. Something w/ slow release in the substrate would be nice


----------



## OverStocked

Check out the new products available at Rootmedic.net!
http://rootmedic.net/products-page



I know a lot of you have wanted to try out the RootMedic product line but didn't know which to try or didn't want to buy 25 RootCaps. Well, here is a deal that will work perfectly for you! I have two new products to add to the mix too! 

Included are 5 of each of the following:

RootMedic Complete
RootMedic Iron Intense
RootMedic Iron Plus!
RootMedic Complete+
RootMedic Peat Capsules

All for just 11 Dollars SHIPPED! 

Paypal payment to [email protected] or head over HERE and Grab the Sample Pack!


----------



## blackwidow

just ordered some Peat Capsules, gotta see how it works ^_^. thanks RM


----------



## OverStocked

blackwidow said:


> just ordered some Peat Capsules, gotta see how it works ^_^. thanks RM


Glad to do what I can!


----------



## OverStocked

sweetened the deal by adding discounts to the rest of the new products! New tweezers are added and will have even more new tools in the coming weeks! Let me know if you have requests!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...t-showcase-discounts-all-new.html#post1098231


----------



## OverStocked

Check out the deal on the new RootMedic products! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...t-showcase-discounts-all-new.html#post1098231

Added RM Complete to the deal, very limited time offer!


----------



## OverStocked

Thanks again!
Justin
www.rootmedic.net


----------



## OverStocked

All remaining orders WILL ship tomorrow. After sorting out a mistake from my producer, I am packing them up tonight and will print labels at some point tomorrow(in between being passed out from the meds I'm on for my back). 

If you have NOT received an email that it has shipped from paypal, check your paypal account and look at the transaction, if there is not tracking number, it will ship tomorrow, if it has a tracking number, it is shipped--even if the tracking number doesn't work! USPS offers delivery confirmation, not tracking on first class, so it will just all of the sudden work when it is on your doorstep!

If you have questions, please let me know at [email protected] Thank you all for being patient, the last 10 days have turned into a big mess and I don't want anyone to think I have forgot about them! 

For your patience... you might have a surprise in your package!


----------



## OverStocked

Thats right! Coming soon to RootMedic.net, Liquid Nutrients for quick, easy, no hassle dosing! Packaged in TWO bottles(rather than 4!), as a Micro and Macro solution, RootMedic Liquid Nutrients will complete your dosing routine. 

Liquid Nutrients will be available individually, together, or in a Specially Priced pack with RootMedic Complete or RootMedic Iron Intense!

Simple dosing: 1-2 pumps of each bottle per 10 gallons, 2-5 times per week(I can help you with dosing, and will have a full guide for smaller tanks!).

Pricing and Availability to come soon!


For more information check www.rootmedic.net by next Monday! Newsletter subscribers will receive a special offer, so head over and SIGN UP today!

Thanks,
Justin Dyer
www.rootmedic.net
[email protected]


----------



## OverStocked

here's a teaser for ya....


----------



## OverStocked

*INCLUDES FREE PRIORITY SHIPPING!*
Introducing the RootMedic Complete Dosing Solution! A combination of high quality RootMedic Complete RootCaps, RootMedic Liquid Macro Solution, and RootMedic Liquid Micro Solution.

Based on the idea that dosing should be easy, affordable, and convenient, The Complete Dosing Solution was designed with the USER in mind. Place your RootMedic Complete RootCaps ever 3-4 inches in the substrate between plants, then add One pump each of Liquid Macro Solution and Liquid Micro Solution per 5 gallons 3-5 times per week.

Rather than mixing up solutions or dealing with 3 bottles just for macros, have the convenience of 1 bottle for all three Macro(NPK) fertilizers!

The Micro Solution is a iron rich formula that is not available anywhere else!

What you get:

25 RootMedic Complete RootCaps
1 250 ml bottle of Liquid Macro Solution
1 250 ml bottle of Liquid Micro Solution
Service and Quality ONLY RootMedic can provide!

*Instructions for use:*

For High Light, High tech tanks, add ONE pump of EACH Solution per FIVE gallons every 3-5 days. Allow at least 15 minutes in between dosing of micro and macro solutions.
For Medium Light/Tech tanks, add ONE pump of EACH per FIVE gallons ever 2-4 days. Allow at least 15 minutes in between dosing of micro and macro solutions.
For Low Light/Tech tanks, add ONE pump of EACH Solution per FIVE gallons every 1-5 days. Allow at least 15 minutes in between dosing of micro and macro solutions.
INCLUDES FREE PRIORITY SHIPPING!

Macro Typical Analysis:
Total Nitrogen (N)………………..2.0%
Available Phosphate (P2O5)…………0.4%
Soluble Potash (K2O)………………11.0%

MICRO Typical Analysis
Iron(EDTA, DTPA, FE Gluconate)……..1.16%
Manganese………………………..0.02%
Copper…………………………..0.001%
Zinc…………………………….0.004%
Boron……………………………0.014%
Molybdenum……………………….0.0006%
Magnesium………………………..0.017%
Calcium………………………….0.14%
Chlorine…………………………1.1%
(lets get this out of the way... It says typical because this has not been LAB certified yet. The calculations are accurate and have been checked and rechecked by me and a bunch of people far smarter than I.)

Available in a complete set with RootMedic Complete, as a Liquid set with Micro/Macro or individually.


----------



## RipariumGuy

Those look sweet Justin! Your site and products have really come along way. Out of curiosity, how long would it take to go through a both bottles using the suggested regime for a medium tech tank? 
Regards,
Jake


----------



## OverStocked

JakeJ said:


> Those look sweet Justin! Your site and products have really come along way. Out of curiosity, how long would it take to go through a both bottles using the suggested regime for a medium tech tank?
> Regards,
> Jake


Here is the reply I gave someone for a 5 gallon tank:
Assuming you have a high tech tank, I would dose Micros 3-4 times a week and macros 4-6 times per week. Start low and bump up if you notice needs. You will use 1 pump of each(or you could dose macros at 3 times a week, two pumps). You will get ~350 "doses" out of each bottle. Macros should then last you 58-87(ish) weeks of dosing out of each bottle. With this, I would do a 30-50% water change each week. 

The Micros would last longer yet. Assuming you do not waste doses, etc... 

For a 10, you would get about 26-43 weeks, 20 gallon you would get 13-21.5 weeks, 40 gallon you would get 7-11 weeks. 

In the future there will be a larger size and a refill kit(discounted of course!)


----------



## OverStocked

Hi friends!

Just letting you know I will be out of the office from Tuesday 7/26 until Monday August 8/2. All orders will ship the week of 8/2/2010!

Because of the delays, all current sales will continue. You will be able to reach me at [email protected] or on the forum at plantedtank.net!

Please let me know if you have any questions!

Thanks,

Justin

www.rootmedic.net


----------



## OverStocked

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverStocked

The coupon code to use at checkout is "black hills"

Get 20% off orders over 29.99!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverStocked

I am back from my vacation. Had a very close encounter with losing my wedding ring in 6 feet of 70 degree water... Found it after 5 of us spent an hour diving for it! 

I will begin shipping tomorrow through Friday on a first come, first serve basis. Current orders WILL ship this week and I will get out replacement products FIRST! 

If you have ANY questions, please hit me up at [email protected] I apologize for any shipping errors over the last week. I apparently mixed up a few boxes and I am VERY SORRY. I will make it worth your while though, I promise. 

Thanks for your business, patience, and support! 

Expect normal prices on current products to resume soon and look for deals on 500ml and Refill bottles!


----------



## OverStocked

Just wanted to let everyone know the 500 ml and 2L bottles have been released and will ship in the next week or so! 

http://rootmedic.net/products-page/Liquid Nutrients/

The prices are pretty great, so check them out while they are on sale! Remember the coupon code "plantedtank" for 10 percent off!


----------



## OverStocked

we're on Facebook and twitter now! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/RootMedic/138843379486881

http://twitter.com/RootMedic


----------



## OverStocked

Due to many recent mistakes in order processing and shipping errors due to an incomplete software system, I am going to shut the RootMedic.net store down for a few days to reinstall some software, reconfigure the options and get them ready for the best possible customer experience. 

That you to all of my loyal and patient customers. Over the last month several people have been more than gracious with me dealing with more than they should. Because of this I only think it is fair to make sure that the store is operating at the best possible performance. You should see the store back up and running by the weekend. For your patience, you will be rewarded with a brand new offer, better than ever!

In the mean time, all current orders are being processed out and those that are extremely delayed will receive an added bonus for your patience. Please forgive my tardiness. I promise you that in the future, things will be processed in a more expedited manor. 

Thanks for your patience and loyalty,
Justin
www.RootMedic.net


----------



## OverStocked

I will be 100% caught up on orders by tomorrow morning. I have sorted out the disconnect between paypal and my website, and this will make order processing much easier and smoother in the future. I expect to offer a Customer Appreciation sale tomorrow, with an incredible discount for everyone on everything. I couldn't do this without you all and I truly appologize for the delays you have encoutered so far. 

Thanks again,
Justin
www.rootmedic.net


----------



## jcardona1

Thanks for the update, I was wondering what happened to my order from 10/7, but this explains it. Looking forward to the package


----------



## mordalphus

Ahhhh! I was just about to PM you to ask you where the heck my order was, lol!

I just rescaped a tank and need my substrate ferts for my new erios, downoi and other root intensive plants!

Thanks for the update, but perhaps next time you should send out an email?


----------



## OverStocked

finally was able to secure www.rootmedic.com so it redirects to rootmedic.net too! It was locked up for over a year after a battle with my first web host.


----------

